# Everyones Dream tank



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Was curious as to what everyone's dream tank setup consisted of. Here is mine,

Cube Garden 120-H "Clear" 120cm X 45cm X 60cm
ADA 120cm Wood Cabinet Stand Grey w/ light pendant stand
Giesemann Infinity 48”
Aquatronica Aquarium Controller
2126 Eheim Pro II Filter
ADA AquaSoil 'Amazon'

One day...


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Cube Garden 120-H "Clear" 120cm X 45cm X 60cm
ADA 120cm Wood Cabinet Stand White w/ light pendant stand
2 x Grand Solar I w/NA-Lamp MH-150W & 2- 36W PC
ADA Speed Regulator
2028 Eheim Pro II Filter
ADA substrate system
ADA Glassware


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

DIY Plywood and glass 96" X 24" X 24" (240g) w/full side overflow 
Built into wall
2X Eheim Pro II 2128 w/heater
Pinpoint pH controller
PFO Solaris 2 (or 4) X 48" (or other Led light)
Seachem's Onyx sand
DIY auto fert. and water change system(s)


and a house to put it in ;-)


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I want MR. Amanos tank! That one he keeps in the open space room.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Custom 96Lx36Dx20H Starfire glass tank w/center overflow (black back)
2 x Mag 12 (or something along this equivalent) split up as returns
Any sort of matte black stand that will hold it
3 x 250W HQI MH driving Ushio 10,000k bulbs
8 x 39W T5HO driving Ocean white 11,000k bulbs
Lace the above with some moonlights
Aquacontroller 3 Pro
2 x APT SP100 dosing pumps
ADA Amazonia

And the space to put the darn tank...


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

48x18x22 starphire tank
2x150MH pendents
Aquasoil substrate

....and all the rock and driftwood i would need to make it work

jB


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

gabeszone said:


> I want MR. Amanos tank! That one he keeps in the open space room.


Ditto!


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

Totally custom...

My dream is to have a green house room filled with plants. There would be a high point with a pond (small you know, about 5,000 gallons because this is indoors). From that pond would flow a stream downhill to a low seating area. In the seating area would be a second pond, but this one would have a glass side, say five or six foot long and at least four foot high, where you could look into the pond like an aquarium. 

The top pond would have large South American Cichlids, and hopefully a redtail catfish... they would be prevented from going downstream because the stream would be filled with tetras. The lower pond would be a planted aquarium filled with large swordplants, cardinal tetras and exotic plecos.

Of course the greenhouse room would also be a butterfly hatchery. I'd love to have tropical birds in there, but I suspect the butterflies would rapidly disappear if I did so.

I imagine that I'd need a bank or two of 1000 watt halides for the planted section - unless the greenhouse roof let enough sunlight in...

Of course, before I do all this, I have to win lottery!


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

90 gallon (48x18x22) custom starphire glass tank. Mahogany stand, about 3 feet, 6 inches tall. 

4x54 watt Tek light. All 10K bulbs.

Pressurized CO2, manual, with an ADA beetle diffusor.

Eheim 2217 with the gray parts set, lilly pipes on intake and outtake.

Onyx Sand in the back, ADA bright sand in front. Power sand under Onyx.

EI dosing, via GW.

Tons of Malaysian driftwood. 

Flora: Selection of mosses (spiky, fissidens, taiwan) will be the focal point, but all my other mosses will have a home there (bubble, java, christmas, mini, weeping). Anubias Barteri var. barteri, Anubias barteri var. nana "eyes." The anubias fill in the driftwood spaces. Microsorum pteropus "narrow leaf" and M. pteropus "Tropica" round it out. Azolla caroliniana floating.

Fauna: Wild Neocaridina shrimp, Heterandria formosa. 3-5 Hypancistrus sp.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

75 gallon tank
eheim filter with hydor inline heater
tec light t5 flourescent fixture with two switches for better control of the light
Presureized CO2 system with micro bubble diffuser
Lilly pipes
Diy hood to match the stand I built

To round out and finish the 75 gallon tank I currently have.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

75 Gallon Starphire tank, 48X18X20 (I like the 20 gallon long proportions)
Any nice black oak/pine stand that'll fit the tank
48" PFO Solaris-G 20K LED fixture
Eheim Professional II 2128 canister filter
Pressurized CO2 on solenoid with an ADA Pollen Glass Beetle 30
ADA Aquasoil Amazonia
A dude that will do my water changes for free or an automatic water changing system would be fine too

39 Cardinal tetras
41 Rummynose tetras
21 Panda cories or 33 Pygmy cories (corydoras habrosus)
2 Royal Blue discus


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I love the greenhouse idea!

Personally though, I would have a small, elegant fishroom in my basement similar to NA Gallery. Tanks would include: 2 or 3- 36x20x20, one or 2-48x24x22 and maybe 3 or 4- 24x14x14. Each would have an appropriatly sized Eheim (or 2 if neessary on the 4'ers) and Hydor inline heaters and Lily Pipes. ADA Beetle diffuser and a 5lb tank for each setup. Substrate in all would be ADA Amazonia though I would probably experiment with home-made substrates in a few tanks. Lighting for all would be T5HO with Tek reflectors. Some tanks would have 4 or 6 tubes while others would have only 2 tubes to suppliment the 150MH. 


My problem is I am very science minded but also need a creative outlet. I would obviously need so many tanks so that I would so that I could experiment with substrates, water parameters, etc without messing up my beautiful aquascaped creations; of which there would be several since I have lots of scaping ideas I want to try. 

Of course, all this would require good photography lighting and a Nikon Dx body and obviously a well stocked lab with accurate electronic test equipment.

Hey, you said dream right.....Don't even get me started on a dream house.


----------



## Twize (Sep 23, 2006)

Hello,
I'm a noob to this site and definitely getting a lot of useful information regarding Planted Tanks. I'm glad I stumbled across here.:thumbsup:

Our dream tank project is getting getting close to completion. It took a bit of time to get to the phase were at. We modified one of the rooms to install our aquarium so it would have a dedicated "maintenance" room but still have a seperate "viewing" room, plus be seen from most areas of the house. We still have some finish construction, plumbing and electrical to complete but at least the aquarium isn't sitting in the garage anymore 

Here's a picture of where we are currently on our tank right now. It originally was planned to be a SW Tank, but we decided a "Artistically designed" Planted Discus Tank would be the best display setup for us... as for the artistic part, i'll try my best.

770 gallon display tank and 280 gallon sump. 
(120"l x 36"w x 48"h)









Here is a pix of the maintenace-room side.


















Thanks


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Twize that looks fabulous! I think everyone would love nothing more than to have a built-in aquarium with a backroom for easy maintenance. That seating area infront of it is ingenious, any room for a recliner? 

Good luck with that and please start a journal in the Aquascaping thread to show us your progress. What are you planning? 

About my dream tank, I always wanted a built-in the wall aquarium, maybe even two. My first would be about 1000G with two dozen Red Bellied Piranha and a large shoal of Exodons. The setup would be like a fast flowing river, with areas of pebbles but mostly soft toned sand and of course mangrove-like bogwood. 

The second (another 1000G) would most defenitley be a planted tank, very similar to Andy's idea. A low-tech setup with lots of driftwood, an open sandy foreground and would consist mostly of ephiphytes (similar to Amano's large tank). The stocklist would probably consist of about Altums, Discus, two large schools of different Characins and lastly a shoal of Cory sp. To top if off, I'll add a dozen adult L46! 

Of course this will have to wait untill I find a rich and willing wife.


----------



## gacp (Sep 11, 2006)

200x70x70cm, Amazonian blackwater, root tangle with floating carpet/lawn ecotone, 6 Symphysodon aequifasciata, 6 Pterophyllum leopoldoi, 100 Paracheirodon axelrodi, 20 hatchetfish, Apistogramma sp., glass shrimps, 
Echinodorus tenellus, Echinodorus quadricostatus, Eleocharis spp. (a big one), Eichhornia crassipes, Pistia stratiotes.


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

My dream tank is simple. Low tech tank nano that doesn't look like a jungle would make me happy. Is there any such thing? lol


----------



## violentray (Jul 20, 2005)

my dream tank would either be an 96x24x24 plywood tank with rockwork and a plethora of mumbna african chiclids or

an 96lx24wx36h plywood tank in the dutch style full of stems and vals and full of mixed Angel fish.


----------



## tjc (Jan 17, 2006)

My brother-in-law and I were talking today. His cousin wants to build him a plywood aquarium right up to the wall of the house and pipe-in running water from a freezing cold artisian well that runs through the front yard. We thought he could keep native North American fish with a constant supply of cold freshwater. Imagine a tank of breeding deep water sculpins.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Dream tank? Any tank with brightly-colored plants, healthy fish, crystal-clear water, and NO ALGAE!!!!! hehe


----------

